# Bipolar disorder and Dubai



## charlie711 (Jul 15, 2009)

If someone was diagnosed and successfully treated for bipolar disorder type 1, can they obtain a resident visa in Dubai?

By "successfully treated" I mean that I have take a pill every day for the rest of my life to keep my mood stabalized.

I've applied to a Master of Arts in Teaching English as a Second Language program and am trying to figure out my options for after graduation.

I couldn't find the medical form for the physical anywhere online.

Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yes obtaining your visa is no problem.

have you thought about the medication side though?

take into account that you will need to fill your prescription every month and the prescription can only be obtained through a monthly appointment with a local doctor. 

Search on the internet for the list of banned substances / meds. which can not be brought in the country to see if your medication is included (most likely it is). 

If that's the case then you have no other option but to make a monthly appointment with your doctor to get your monthly prescription as they are not allowed to give prescriptions for more than 30 days. Is a bit of a drag.


----------



## charlie711 (Jul 15, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> yes obtaining your visa is no problem.
> 
> have you thought about the medication side though?
> 
> ...


This is great news. I appreciate your reply. Do you mind if I ask where you found out this information or do you know of a website that I visit to verify it? 

Thanks for your time.

Charlie


----------



## charlie711 (Jul 15, 2009)

charlie711 said:


> This is great news. I appreciate your reply. Do you mind if I ask where you found out this information or do you know of a website that I visit to verify it?
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> Charlie


I apologize I wasn't clear in my last message... I meant to say, "Do you know where I can go and verify the information about people with a mental illness such as bipolar being allowed to obtain a working visa?" 

Thanks again


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

charlie711 said:


> I apologize I wasn't clear in my last message... I meant to say, "Do you know where I can go and verify the information about people with a mental illness such as bipolar being allowed to obtain a working visa?"
> 
> Thanks again


Hi Charlie

the medical examination will only look for serious infectious conditions such as AIDS, HIV, tuberculosis, malaria, hepatitis, STD's etc. And right now probably swine flu too.

Basically when the PRO is doing the paperwork for your residence visa eventually he will get you an appointment at a health clinic, and in said appointment they'll take your blood samples (2 or 3 tubes) and do a chest X ray and that's it. No other examinations are done appart from that so it excludes mental related illnesses. The whole thing takes no longer than 20 minutes and you don't even get examined by a doctor.


----------

